# orchid fractalius



## macro junkie (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

oh wow...

guess macro junkie foud a new toy  :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 6, 2008)

that is pretty cool


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 6, 2008)

Neet!


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2008)

ooohh that one is pretty


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the first edit the most.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 11, 2008)

I have spent hours at times messing with the options in photoshop. It's a ton of fun to take different photos and run them through the editing options. I like the watercolor feature a lot and the "glowing edges" especially!


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 11, 2008)

Peter said:


> I have spent hours at times messing with the options in photoshop. It's a ton of fun to take different photos and run them through the editing options. I like the watercolor feature a lot and the "glowing edges" especially!


if u like it u should get this plug in..its wicked.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 11, 2008)

That first one belongs in Starcraft.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 24, 2008)

Thier both awsome!


----------

